# Haunters Hangout !!!



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

this weeks guests .... http://youtu.be/KUNl1ILpIb0


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

last weeks http://youtu.be/GFJaw1AokRk


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I about gave up on Google + because I couldn't get my friends to switch over. Have used the hangout feature before, what a great use of it. Great show! 

OK Edit; HOLY @#^[email protected]! on McKamey Manor!


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never seen this before and it was alot of fun listening to everyones stories. I liked the way you incorporate some of their haunt pics too. Will def checking you out on you tube.!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks everyone the shows are for you !!! half the people are on the forum and youtube also it lets people tell their haunt story its great !!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

And i know right CRAZY !!!!


BR1MSTON3 said:


> I about gave up on Google + because I couldn't get my friends to switch over. Have used the hangout feature before, what a great use of it. Great show!
> 
> OK Edit; HOLY @#^[email protected]! on McKamey Manor!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://youtu.be/efMeAjwzmgk episode #5


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice videos. Definitely looks like fun, but I am probably less of a "haunter" (by the definition you awesome lot use) and more of an eccentric.

Also, I have no idea how all of that fancy technology works.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! What a seriously great idea! Loved watching it! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks anyone can watch live and ask questions on the comment section every thursday 8 EST. just go to my channel deoblo85 !!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

LAST NIGHTS SHOW ALL NEW HAUNTERS !!! 

http://youtu.be/gcRiu8SXH4s


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Ok, I'll be ready for tonight's show bro! All haunters welcome! Come join the fun at 8:00pm EST! Cheers! Lol! *


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

we got a great lineup this week !!!!


ter_ran said:


> *Ok, I'll be ready for tonight's show bro! All haunters welcome! Come join the fun at 8:00pm EST! Cheers! Lol! *


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

this thursdays show 

http://youtu.be/O5c1vxojnb0


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Was the show postponed this week??


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Was the show postponed this week??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBbulNgHhUo&fb_action_ids=276125742521744%2C276125329188452%2C276125212521797%2C276125105855141%2C276124822521836&fb_action_types=yt-fb-app%3Acomment&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22276125742521744%22%3A168986203259322%2C%22276125329188452%22%3A168986203259322%2C%22276125212521797%22%3A168986203259322%2C%22276125105855141%22%3A168986203259322%2C%22276124822521836%22%3A168986203259322}&action_type_map={%22276125742521744%22%3A%22yt-fb-app%3Acomment%22%2C%22276125329188452%22%3A%22yt-fb-app%3Acomment%22%2C%22276125212521797%22%3A%22yt-fb-app%3Acomment%22%2C%22276125105855141%22%3A%22yt-fb-app%3Acomment%22%2C%22276124822521836%22%3A%22yt-fb-app%3Acomment%22}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry...I was having issues with youtube. Got it...better late than never.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's thursdays show !!!! http://youtu.be/aBbulNgHhUo


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

THIS WEEKS SHOW !!! http://youtu.be/ptUoYgxDzu4


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

THURSDAYS SHOW !!!! 

http://youtu.be/OW0cX2EiLEU


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Intro To Thurday The 11th Show Got to Watch !!!! 

http://youtu.be/9xkGEqwG8CE


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

to night show 

http://www.youtube.com/user/deoblo85?v=sivVTetRyKk


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

tonights show you cant help but laugh !!!! 
http://youtu.be/sivVTetRyKk


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

This Weeks Intro !!!! 

http://youtu.be/gTkLO3ug6zE


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

thursday april 18th show .... http://youtu.be/HTmA0Jg7Gjs


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

This weeks show !!!!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

So looking forward to seeing Terra. Gonna be a good show.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Can't wait!!! I be there bro! An extra special day for me! *


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

ter_ran said:


> *Can't wait!!! I be there bro! An extra special day for me! *


 I know it is birthday bonedaddy !! LOL!! how old are you going to be ??


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Candee said:


> So looking forward to seeing Terra. Gonna be a good show.


I know i talk to her pre-show and she is so down to earth and humble on top of that she has amazing prop skills LOL!! she's great !!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

deoblo said:


> I know it is birthday bonedaddy !! LOL!! how old are you going to be ??


*Good morning bro! I will be 39 years young!  So you know I will be toe up this Thursday! Lol! *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't wait to talk tombstones! The show is Thursday at 8pm eastern


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

last nights show !!!! http://youtu.be/ST9FrAlDg7Y


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's this thursdays intro dont miss it LADIES NIGHT AT THE HANGOUT !!!! 

http://youtu.be/k5QXJ6Ha_fg


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

show live now !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/deoblo85?v=sDoBq9XSZpY


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Oh yeah!!! Time to get this show turned up!!! If you all want to join myself and a bunch of other Haunted HF family members, come check out Haunter's Hangout on deoblo85's channel! It's alway a blast and good time! Hope to see ya all there tonight at 8:00pm EST having a great time! Cheers and Stay creepy my friends!  *


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://youtu.be/WAbOd8kdHgg


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://youtu.be/yBxKM86TVK0 THis Weeks Show !!!!!!! with Special Guests ......Terra.... Halstaff....MattAlen222.....shadowofpalms......MisshauntedDreamer.....Jawl47111....Brad Goodspeed ......


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

THURSDAYS SHOW !!!!! http://youtu.be/zjoV8uveVQU


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Love the show!
I can't catch it live but watch every week.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks I'm glad you like it 2 more shows and then were done for the season probly have a couple shows here and thier like halloween specials and then will be back in feburary .... thanks for watching !


\


Palmdale Haunter said:


> Love the show!
> I can't catch it live but watch every week.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://youtu.be/CrVy0Y_d6Jo this weeks show and seasons finale !!!!! guest Stiltbeaststudios and A Hainters LIfe !!!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Sad that this will be the last show for a long while.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah but will be back with a whole new exciting show !!! next season !!!


Candee said:


> Sad that this will be the last show for a long while.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

tonight's show live !! http://www.youtube.com/user/deoblo85?v=kCQAykstmIg


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

MHC HAUNTERS HANGOUT !!!!! http://youtu.be/qAXdNfYZd3Q


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

SEASONS RECAP !!!!!! http://youtu.be/x5iSkG0r_Nk


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The season was great. I hope you will do more Ladies' Nights next season.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Ohh !! were going to have more ladies nights for sure it was fun to watch !!!




chinclub said:


> The season was great. I hope you will do more Ladies' Nights next season.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

season 2 has started hope you come check us out !!! http://youtu.be/7IR1uwK8rj4


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Episode # 1 with the Haunt House http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAFA40unZmk&feature=share


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Episode # 2 with Allen Hopps http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiN6BtPxY7A&feature=share


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I had no idea the season has already started, so I missed the first two episodes (well, live, anyway). I'll be there Thursday.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Live show starts here one this link at 9 est.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

what the heck.. I click the link.. now you blocked me???


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Onewish1 said:


> what the heck.. I click the link.. now you blocked me???


What's it saying?? The show doesn't start til 9 pm eastern.Right now it's saying "please stand by...starting soon"


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

said I was blocked


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm....weird. Could it be your computer's security? I know I haven't been able to access yahoo games for over a month now because Norton blocks it...something about an unsecured site or something


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe check your firewall settings.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

can't find the live feed on youtube now.. guess they really did block me


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Go back a page on this thread and click on Deoblo's link (from 02/17) and try again. I've never heard of anyone being blocked.


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

no link for the live feed now


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Try this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjEoKO7MSY


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjEoKO7MSY&feature=share


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

hope you enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Am I still banned???


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

No that was are mistake sorry LOL!! 


deoblo said:


> hope you enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Onewish1 (Dec 2, 2010)

deoblo said:


> No that was are mistake sorry LOL!!


Still love you. . No worries. . I started it so early because my dog had surgery. . And I could still hear you if I needed to comfort her.. was so sleep deprived .. didn't know what happened


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWW9YjYSIIg&feature=share episode 4


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

*feeling seriously out of the loop* time to play catch-up


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

starts at 8 Est http://youtu.be/KHWT5pzCHV0


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> *feeling seriously out of the loop* time to play catch-up


https://www.facebook.com/groups/hauntershangout/ come and join the fun


----------

